# look at my uniquely colored TWH! beautiful!



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

this is a TWH I used to have. I sold him a few months ago. he was 9 years old and was super skinny when i got him. He could walk, flat walk, running walk, trot, and rocking canter. he was smooth as glass. he was 16.1 hands. look at his unique coloring! it is what caught everyone's eye!!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, just beautiful!!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah i think he is a brown roan sabino. thats what i got as a guess lol. but he was so smooth! i just didnt have time for three horses and school and college!!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Loud sabino roan is pretty common in TWH's, though, isn't it?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

i definitely dont see a lot of them! lol. most of them i see are black, bay, sorrel, pretty much solid. i think sabinos are beautiful. i especially love how the white goes around his eyes lol looks like a bandit! he was a pretty boy. i never see many sabinos around here.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

here as in where i live


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

i love the last pic you put up! hes a looker


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

yep...that's sabino..and it is pretty common in walkers (that expression of it). Handsome horse. Love walkers


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

theres just not a lot around where i live


----------

